# Just for kicks



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

RZB said:


> Why do companies like this always get some guy who has to read from cue cards, on how to lay block? and not an actual mason who would have some finesse and offer actual advice, like dont use a hawk as a mortar board!





sitdwnandhngon said:


> Because they don't want the video to be rated R for vulgar language and substance use. :clap:


sit has a valid point, although maybe a bit extreme.:whistling

If any of you tradesmen have ever tried working in front of a camera, it's awkward at best. It's probably easier to use someone who is comfortable in front of the production crew, edit out the absolute worst and have the behind the scenes guys make it look good for the final cut.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW! That was extremely painful to watch. I don't know whether that was funny or scary that such an "instructional" video exists.

@loneframer, absolutely right about working in front of a camera. I was able to do some cultured stone veneer on Extreme Makeover a couple of years ago. Definitely awkward at best.


----------

